# Flounder action getting hot with warmer weather



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/20/2018*

I had the Monty P. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with East wind at 5-10mph, slightly low tides, dense fog, and much warmer temps in the mid 60's. The sun came out today, warming the shallows, and the flounder responded in a big way. Lots of active flounder holding very shallow on mud bottom, feeding on small glass minnows and mud minnows. We ended with a 20 flounder limit and 13 black drum by 10pm.

If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*January: 23, 24, 28-31*
*February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28*
*March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14, 18-20, 22, 24-29, 31*

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Foggy flounder*

I had long-time 2-cooler "Dipsay" on the boat tonight, gotta love his classic arms-out pose.

*1/21/2018*
I had the Matthew H. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with SSE winds at 5-10mph, slightly low tide, and dense fog. We got on the fish right away tonight, finding the flounder holding very shallow on mud bottom and the black drum cruising the deeper dropoffs in open water. Water was very clear, making for easy spotting of fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit and 10 black drum limit by 8:45pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*larger flounder tonight*

*1/22/2018*
I had the Steve M. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with North wind at 5mph, low tide levels, and cool temps in the low 50's. Our first stop tonight was a dud, after 45 minutes and no fish we made a long run to another area. The next stop was loaded with fish and clear water, and we gigged our 10 flounder limit here in 30 minutes. We ended with a 10 flounder limit, 2 black drum, and 1 sheepshead by 8pm. We could have got the rest of our drum limit, but they were getting cold and wanted to head in. The flounder were better size tonight, all in the 15-19" range.


----------

